# JD 2210 transmission trouble



## 2210guy (May 12, 2013)

Hi, I purchased a used John Deere 2210 last year and it has been a great little tractor for me. Unfortunately I let a neighbor borrow it the other day and long story short he wanted to turn on the lights but pulled the PTO switch instead. The mower deck was not on at the time so the PTO shaft hit the transmission filter and put a hole in it. After about 20 yards he noticed something wrong and saw the oil spewing out, turned around and drove the 100 yards or so back to my place. By the time he got back I think most of the oil was gone, not much of a trail for the last 30 yards or so anyways. He purchased a new filter and fluid which I replaced and it seems to work just fine but it seems slightly noiser than before, but I might just be paranoid also. In your guys's expert opinions should I continue to use it and hope for the best, take it in to a JD dealer and have it looked at, or trade it in and upgrade?

When I removed the oil filter all that was left was about 1/2 quart of oil and an oil spot on the sand it was parked on so not much left when it was parked.


----------



## 2jdeeres (Apr 14, 2010)

I've got a 2210 also, How did you get the mower deck off without disconnecting the PTO shaft?? I would at least see if you can't talk to a JD service person and get some advise.


----------



## 2210guy (May 12, 2013)

I've just always slid the collar off the square drive shaft from the mower gearbox which leaves the collar and U-joint on the belly PTO. In hindsight this probably wasn't the best way to do it.


----------

